# Yet another Nikon tethering solution.



## 480sparky (Jun 24, 2011)

I just dropped a ten-spot for a copy of Control My Nikon.  It's well worth the ten bucks, and can be installed on up to 3 computers.  Definitely a far better price than the Nikon version.


----------

